# Good places to trail ride during winter



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

No suggestions for riding in Canada. But I do enjoy riding in the winter.

We often travel to areas south of where I live to ride in the desert areas of Utah.








The desert areas don't get as much snow as we get closer to home. 









Winter rides also allow me to get closer to wild animals. 









And there is nothing quite as stunning as a clear winter day


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Florida maybe?


----------



## newowner (Sep 10, 2010)

try looking here

Trails Ontario, Canada | Horse Horseback Riding Equestrian


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

That list is so helpful! And I unfortunately cant go down south to ride, I'm still in school.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## its lbs not miles (Sep 1, 2011)

Just the opposite problem here. Winter is great for riding. Summers are hot and humid.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Never been to Canada but I looove riding in the snow in my desert in New Mexico or going in the mountains in Colorado


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd love to go south and ride in the mountains but that is a little out of the question for me. The trails at The Ranch (where i board) are good, but riding them for 5 years straight a little old. lol.


----------

